# Winds of Change



## Tani Coyote (Jul 30, 2019)

Full Game
Try Act One for free!

Looks like this is in the subforum for Visual Novels, so here's a favorite of mine! Recently released in full (looks like they're still doing some minor patching, but the game is basically complete), Winds of Change is a visual novel with a world map, voice acting, morality choices, and several options for your relationship with various characters. You can choose your character's gender, manner of dress, and even which hand you use. In terms of romance, you can have none at all, date one of several characters, or date all of them (yes, polyamory is perfectly normal and accepted in the WoC world!).

In this game, you take the role of the Seer, and your visions thrust you into wielding a magical sword known as the Blade of Exodus in an attempt to overthrow the tyrannical rulers of the world of Alestia, the Triumvirate. Your choices on your adventure shape the final fate of your comrades and the world of Alestia as a whole.

On my first playthrough, exploring every dialogue option, I logged about 24 hours. This game is truly massive, even with its Skip option for long cutscenes, and offers considerable replayability due to your ability to alter choices and your relationship with your comrades.

Oh, and to make things better, two of the major characters - Sovy and Pro - are voiced by none other than Sean Chiplock!

Winds of Change is made by Tall Tail Studios, the same company that made Major\Minor. Having played both games, I would say this is a considerable improvement, and a sign of a company that has greatly honed its skills since its first project.



Spoiler: Massive Story Spoiler



And yes, it turns out that it is a sequel to Major\Minor. You don't need to play M\M to really understand anything, but having played M\M will allow you to better appreciate certain nuances of the overall plot.


----------

